# One Week To Go...



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well it's only one week to go......

:whoo::jumping::whoo::jumping::whoo::jumping:

This time next week ill be in puppy heaven!!!! :baby::baby::baby:

Karen is meeting Mandy and of course her wee boy Fergus for the first time...all on my doorstep!!! How lucky am I   

And to top it off we'll have the gorgeous Cora and Debs joining us too for a catch up with her wee bro 

It'll be hoto:hoto:hoto: galore!!! 

I'm not sure if its perhaps a blessing but Molly won't be here!!! She goes up to Skye with my parents next weekend as I'm going away. I'm a little relieved actually as I'd be stressed incase she wasn't happy with 2 little pups running around her gaff!!! 

I'm sure Karen is back from her hols tomorrow so may the countdown begin.....:jumping: :jumping: :jumping:

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

This won't do your broody muscle any good 
You have been nominated as official photographer for us all.... expectations are very high.
And I'm just imagining Molly's nose working overtime when she gets home


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Marzi said:


> This won't do your broody muscle any good
> You have been nominated as official photographer for us all.... expectations are very high.
> And I'm just imagining Molly's nose working overtime when she gets home


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Oh you are so right on all accounts Marzi 

Molly will be undoubtedly on overdrive when she comes home ...I'll be like the nervous teenager saying "no, no party was had, no one was here..honest!!" 

I know....my broodiness will be 10 fold post visit 

And no...I will not let you down on the photo front

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooray! Isn't that fab... What a glorious puppy day you will be having. Cannot wait to see Cora and Fergus interacting, it will be so emotional seeing them together again! Lucky auntie Mairi!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps if Karen is back why is it another week??


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Ps if Karen is back why is it another week??


It's because I'm working day shift Mon-Thurs so they're not allowed to meet before then!!!  

No Not honestly sure...think it was just getting a date that suited both.....Mandy's holding onto that boy for as long as poss!!! 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooooooo 7 more sleeps lol ...can't believe it, it seemed sooo far away. I'm glad Mairis up for photos, cos mine are never any good. I'm not back til Tues, then I think the weekend just suited people, Deb couldn't make the Saturday and it would have seemed a shame for Cora and Fergus to miss an opportunity to meet up, also for Mairi and I to meet her and For Mandy to see her again, and a huge thanks to Mairi for being the hostess with the mostest and making my journey so much easier and making it possible and of course for Mandy for bringing that little boy xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Karen, how can you contain your excitement? I love that you are all meeting up. This is definitely the ultimate MEET!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see the photos - you will have to make sure that loads are taken


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

So great you will be getting your pup soooon... arty2:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*woohoo 7 sleeps*


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

_Only 2 More Sleeps!!!

xxx_


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ooooh, I missed this. How exciting!! Lots and lots of photos required!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh don't worry Nadine, there will be LOTS of photos 

I have been going through my phone deleting loads to make space !!! 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh getting a little...is everything sorted feeling...loo done lol...crate needs putting up, meant to get a new big blanket to cover it today but forgot  cos Wilf and Mable like to sleep on the one we used to use despite having a bed each. Vet booked, off to puppy class in 20 mins, without a puppy....doggy cafe Monday, thoughtful dog owners event thurs, sleeping in the lounge Sunday onwards will see how long for ....phew


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So exciting Karen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Karen I don't think you will have to sleep in the lounge for long! Fergus will be fab! How exciting!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oooh I missed this the first time around! How exciting!! I cant wait to see all the pics - think you could manage a video as well Mairi?? 

Cant wait for Fergus to come home and meet his big brother and sister x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol I'm more sleeping there for Wilf and Mables benefit  if I put Fergus in with us then at some point he will go with the others, so I just thought have his crate in the lounge from the start. Mable was fine when she came but Wilf cried when we left her with him lol so I feel like Wilf will be unsettled, Mable will probably be ok , but if I'm there he'll be fine. Then just play it by ear xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Puppy class was good , the guy had said the first week was just owners but the others had their pups. A blue merle collie, a black and white bearded collie and a chocolate working cocker and then a no show .....so easy without a dog lol x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Oooh I missed this the first time around! How exciting!! I cant wait to see all the pics - think you could manage a video as well Mairi??
> 
> Cant wait for Fergus to come home and meet his big brother and sister x


Oh I'm sure ill mange a video or 3!!!! 

xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Fergus is just in the middle of packing his suitcase.....treats...packed....toys...packed....blanket smelling of mummy ...packed i just have this little image in my head of him coming off the train himself dragging his suitcase behind him lol xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Mandy!! Soooo cute!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

So cute! im imagining him with a little Fergus-sized suitcase all excited to start his new life with Mummy karen, big bro Wilf and sissy Mable 

I look forward to mandy posting a photo of him packing his suitcase.....??!

x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Imagine this only a billion times cuter...


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooooh or this - but with Fergus, obviously 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...-schnauzer-pup-with-suitcase-figurine;230;288


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Mandy don't get me emotional, it's like Paddington with his marmalade sandwhich, I feel like he's been sent packing, he's like an evacuee


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Karen!!!!! Can't believe it's almost time :jumping: :jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW you are close..... I'm still 3 weeks away.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

:jumping: :jumping: :jumping: :jumping: :jumping::jumping: :jumping: :jumping: :jumping:

ONE​


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::baby2::baby2::baby2::baby::baby::baby::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::kiss::kiss::kiss:

MORE​


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

SLEEP​
:baby::ilmc::love-eyes::baby2:hoto::racer::hug::kiss:roud: :jumping: :whoo:arty2::welcome::laugh::ciao::juggle: :congrats: :twothumbs::smile:

:ilmc::welcome::congrats::ilmc::welcome::congrats:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank You Ruth 

Sitting here under my two poos, ...... Room for a little 'un xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Thank You Ruth
> 
> Sitting here under my two poos, ...... Room for a little 'un xxx


So am I.... Lol..I'm not so sure I've room! Haha.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank goodness it's not today!!! :rain::rain::rain:

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh is it raining, it's not here yet xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh is it raining, it's not here yet xx


It's BOUNCING!!!! 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yuck!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Its a good job im into hats cos i will definately be wearing one tommorrow otherwise in the rain my hair will end up like crystal tips...now who remembers that?? xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol mine looks like that without the rain :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oooh Karen, hope you have got plenty to keep you busy today. I think I would be sat at home twiddling my thumbs counting down the minutes!

Have you told Wilf and Mable or is their new baby brother a surprise??

I don't think I've ever been so excited about someone else getting a puppy!!

X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Crate picture please.......... Come on!!! Debs and I posted one!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Fergus says he is all packed and ready to go.....not really taking a huge suitcase lol x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Karen, you are one lucky mummy!!! Look at that little guy... He is so uniquely gorgeous! Just love him.. You done a fab job Mandy! Woweeeeeee!!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

ElaineR is coming with me now so one more fprum member for evryone to meet,its going to be lots of fun xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mandy are you putting him in it lol ..... Well been keeping busy by driving north of the boarder touched down in Bonnie Scotland about 40 min ago ... Decided to come up so that we definitely make it and that I was fit to take the wee little home again tomorrow. Hopefully I'll sleep , crate wasn't up when I left so couldn't take a pic and obviously can't now  sorry...have told Wilf and Mable but not sure they understood...... Last sleep xxxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So excited for you!!! He is such a handsome guy. We are dying to see the pictures.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sleep well Karen! Xxxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Got 7 mins free wifi left ..... Will let you all decipher tonight's dreams lol if I get any sleep, probably dream of haggis and lochs.... Expect a sneaky peak Ruth  ...... ILMC ....s xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Karen I would be honoured!! Yay! Cannot wait!! LITERALLY CANNOT WAIT! Sweet Fergus dreams xxxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I wonder what Wilf and Mabel will think of their new baby brother! Looking forward to photos of them all together.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

It's today!!!!!!! X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Karen...thats me leaving now....im coming to get ya!! xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Lets Celebrate....*

HAPPY​
FERGUS​
DAY​
:congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats:


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Good heavens. I missed all this in my sabbatical. What excitement and what a gorgeous, gorgeous wee thing is Fergus! Congratulations to everyone involved in the big celebration.


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Tressa said:


> Good heavens. I missed all this in my sabbatical. What excitement and what a gorgeous, gorgeous wee thing is Fergus! Congratulations to everyone involved in the big celebration.


And what a celebration it was!!!!!!! Fabulous day x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful day,wonderful people and 2 very special pups xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mandym said:


> Absolutely wonderful day,wonderful people and 2 very special pups xxx


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

xxx


----------

